

Innovation is implemented ideas - mipapage
http://tomcritchlow.com/creativity-vs-innovation

======
mipapage
This may seem a bit pedantic, but it is something I am working on right now to
get myself thru a "ship-it" issue.

Innovation != implemented ideas. Execution results in implemented ideas. An
implemented idea _can be_ an innovation, but usually - or my money is on that
- it isn't.

